# Country M.B.C.V The Property of Manufactures Bottle Co. of Victoria PTY. LTD.



## Jet Coaster Fan

I bought this very dark, almost olive green crown top bottle for 2 dollars.  It measure 12" tall and 3 1/2 " wide and has a kick up bottom.   It has the M.B.C.V in an embossed spade with the letters "country" embossed above it.  My mother said we can get pictures of it tomorrow.     This bottle is heavy, like at least two pounds.


----------



## epackage

It's Australian I believe...


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan

Since it is Australian, how common it the bottle?   What is the value of it?


----------



## epackage

I'm gonna guess not common here in the states, but also not very desirable here either, I imagine it's worth a couple of dollars at best...


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan

I'm guessing the very dark green color would bump up the price some.


----------



## epackage

Maybe, the thing is how many people are looking for one for their collection. I look forward to seeing the pics when you get them posted...


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan

How much would it be worth in Australia?  More than the USA?


----------



## epackage

Not being from Australia I do not know, it may be a very common bottle there too


----------



## TROG

Hi,

 The MBCV (Manufacturers Bottle Company of Victoria ) bottle in Green is very common and comes with a crown cap or cork top and would only be worth the figure you have paid.


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan

Here is a picture of it.


----------

